# March Photo Contest



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Kalhayd!., great theme for the March contest.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is Hogan and his favorite toy.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

For David "Life is all about the ball", any ball.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny and Twinkie's favorite thing is to go hiking. Agnes


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Air conditioning!!

Also - great photo Kalhayd! How do you capture such great smiles? Do you have a trick for timing that eyes-closed grin?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

smp said:


> Air conditioning!!
> 
> Also - great photo Kalhayd! How do you capture such great smiles? Do you have a trick for timing that eyes-closed grin?


Another photographer friend took that photo for our Christmas cards! But, it is just pure luck!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi's favorite things: chairs...ANY chair! Here she is "perched" in one of many.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

*First day after "pawternity leave"*

I took the week after picking up Riley off from work. Monday was our first day of me having to work, I work from home so I put him in his xpen and took him out to potty at 2 hr intervals. He was very unhappy about this new arrangement but when I went to check on him, he had nestled himself in with all his favorite toys. I melted a little when I saw him.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer napping in his favorite spot - the coffee table!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

We can't decide our favorite, Grandma or ice creme, so this pic captures both


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Amystelter said:


> We can't decide our favorite, Grandma or ice creme, so this pic captures bothhttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin's favorite things: a walk in the woods, the lake, and his boys (he is watching them on the other side of the lake in this picture). A ball would be a close second.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Grit's two favorite things - mud and his bally!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My favorite things. My granddaughter and Luna :--heart:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

smp said:


> Air conditioning!!
> 
> OMG. That will be me in a few months!! Too cute


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah and Amber Rose love to play in the snow. When we drive to the snowy mountains and let them out of the car their faces light up!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko's Motto.... ANY SHOE WILL DO!!!! He loves shoes, any kind, heels, slippers, sneakers, boots, flip flops, he's not picky... He carries them out back all the time, drops them, goes potty, and grabs it again, and brings it back... and then holds for 10 to 15 minutes!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: ( this one seems to be a favorite, and ITS SOO Heavy)


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Loving all of these!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

One of my favorite things...all these great pictures!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Running in the surf with her favourite ball. Ruby in 2013.


----------



## mendenhall1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Here is my boy Copper with his favorite thing, his sweater! He loves wearing his sweater and also loves chewing on it haha!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Nash666 said:


> Neeko's Motto.... ANY SHOE WILL DO!!!! He loves shoes, any kind, heels, slippers, sneakers, boots, flip flops, he's not picky... He carries them out back all the time, drops them, goes potty, and grabs it again, and brings it back... and then holds for 10 to 15 minutes!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: ( this one seems to be a favorite, and ITS SOO Heavy)
> 
> View attachment 716505


You're lucky! My Bagheera is a shoe lover as well, but he prefers to wander around the house at night when we're all asleep and rearrange the location of the shoes. Makes getting ready in the morning... interesting!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pictures


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey's favorite things (after her people) are balls!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a great theme


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke in his favorite sleeping place 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Sona's favourite thing - her ikea puppy


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wicky said:


> Sona's favourite thing - her ikea puppy


I love all of the photos! Great theme. Wicky, Bailey has the same Ikea dog and he also loves to sleep with it. We call it his golden Weetreeber.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

G-bear said:


> We call it his golden Weetreeber.


Love this - you are more inventive than me - we never got further than calling it 'Ikea' :grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all the great pics, please keep 'em coming.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Barkley and his favorite blue disk.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Favourite thing? Food, of course!!!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

It's going to be impossible to choose a winner! Love all of these!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A few years ago, Max dragged the log over from an adjacent campsite.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Kalhayd said:


> It's going to be impossible to choose a winner! Love all of these!


I agree, it will be hard!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

My Skye @ 5 months. What a cutie..

dlm ny country


----------



## equinox (Jan 30, 2017)

6 year old Sage with her favorite old tennis ball.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

All the photos are so wonderful, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a great theme!


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

Here is Lucy having a snuggle with her favourite ball.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> A few years ago, Max dragged the log over from an adjacent campsite.


I just love this photo! Max and his "toothpick"!


----------



## MattAndCooper (Nov 4, 2016)

Coopers a goofball he likes to sleep on his back sometimes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Two of Jess's favorite things..snow and his chuckit ball.


----------



## RND (Jan 7, 2017)

*Dusty*

Two of his favorites , the disk and snow .


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, loving all the pics of golden's with their favorite thing(s)!


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Bodhi's favorite thing-his kong moose!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So many great pics already and there's still plenty of time to enter your photo before next Monday.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoping to see more pics this week.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Harley loves the snow http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=718993&d=1489497665


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's Ginger with her favorite things


----------



## Goldens Rock (Apr 11, 2013)

This is Sophie with her favorite thing.....her friend Smirk! (and her favorite chair


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics make me smile, hope there are more coming before Monday, March 20th.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Here's Cosmo with the thing he loved most in this world, his Dad. Together they were "The Two Amigos".


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

tikiandme said:


> Here's Cosmo with the thing he loved most in this world, his Dad. Together they were "The Two Amigos".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love, love, love, this


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to enter you pic before Monday!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are great entries in the contest again this month. There is still a couple of days left to enter before Monday.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

One of Tally's favorite things: chewing!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up, one day left to enter!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

fourlakes said:


> One of Tally's favorite things: chewing!


Awe! Adorable! After food I'd say chewing and mouthing anything is a golden favorite for sure.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today the last day to submit a pic!!!


----------

